# Helmet Cams?



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking for a self-contained helmet cam. All I can find is:

http://www.goprocamera.com/dh3mp.htm
and
http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/product.asp?cid=20&scid=77&pid=709

Any others? Can either mount to a helmet? Not sure about the Hero, but the ATC2k seems to be easy to do this with. Anyone use a helmet cam to scope out the course?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

www.hoyttech.com

Thats what I run, the HC-Pro, works really well. Another popular brand is www.viosport.com
Don't forget the Twenty-Twenty Cam!

I think the Viosport is the most user friendly, but the Hoyttech is the better value.

If you got questions I got answers, ask away.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice, but not self-contained. those are lipstick cameras which need an external recorder e.g. a DV or HD camera).

Any other self-contained dealies that anyone's using out there?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> Nice, but not self-contained. those are lipstick cameras which need an external recorder e.g. a DV or HD camera).
> 
> Any other self-contained dealies that anyone's using out there?


Oh whoops I totally missed that detail.

Other then that I don't know, to be honest the best setup is Lipstick Helmet Cam connected to a MiniDV Camera stashed safely in your CamelBak.


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Oh whoops I totally missed that detail.
> 
> Other then that I don't know, to be honest the best setup is Lipstick Helmet Cam connected to a MiniDV Camera stashed safely in your CamelBak.


yup. a self contained is much too heavy. and nothing really out there. sooo much better with a lipstick cam/mini dv recorder setup

www.helmetcamera.com

they have a lighter type setup on there. but i use their cam and a canon elura minidv. have been using it for the past 4years now too. kicks ass and it amazing quality


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

http://www.sportzshot.com/index.php

Thats where we got one for my friend.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been using a Jones Cam for the past couple seasons - http://www.jonescam.tv/

Mine is a few years old but at the time Jones had the highest quality cam that I could find. Like the others, this is a lipstick cam connected to Mini DV. I've been happy with the quality.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I actually met a guy last year at Keystone that had a "self contained" helmet cam that he said took pretty decent video and it was really cheap. It was really small too, pretty much a lense and a small body to contain the internals. He told me he bought it at some video/video game store here in Denver but unfortunatly I don't remember any of the details. Sorry, old age causes that.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

i was looking at them on ebay awhile ago and there is a self contained one with tony hawks name on it...no idea what kind of quality it is but it was cheap...


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I rode all day last Saturday with a Viosport helmet camera - worked great, once I figured it out. Great helmet mount too.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Just got a glimpse of the new VIOSPORT helmet cam tonight*

Rode with the bros tonight here in Marquette, MI (home of VIOSPORTS) and Doug had the new Viosport camera with him. Super sweet, has a MP3 like buttons to scroll on a color screen to immediatly view what you just filmed. One cord connection makes it super clean. Total size of the "player"/viewer/recorder is about 2" by 5". Fit easily in his shorts pocket. I'm not a guru of these things, just presenting what I saw and I liked it.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the new oregon scientific. not bad I guess. mic is worthless. Worth the money though.


----------



## HeavyRider (Mar 11, 2005)

*Vio POV.1*



MqtRider said:


> Rode with the bros tonight here in Marquette, MI (home of VIOSPORTS) and Doug had the new Viosport camera with him. Super sweet, has a MP3 like buttons to scroll on a color screen to immediatly view what you just filmed. One cord connection makes it super clean. Total size of the "player"/viewer/recorder is about 2" by 5". Fit easily in his shorts pocket. I'm not a guru of these things, just presenting what I saw and I liked it.


That cam is the VIO (formerly Viosport) POV.1. It was supposed to be released in April but i have not been able to find anything on it yet. This thing has some really cool features. One is that you can record things you have seen in the past for a user defined amount of time. So if you ride something really cool you just hit a button and it stores the video. Lots of other cool stuff too.

My current set up is ok, but i have broken my miniDV camera twice. And with all the batteries the Viosport requires, the complete set up is very heavy.

Did he say when it would be released?

HR


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's a video I did with my OS ATC-2000:


----------



## HeavyRider (Mar 11, 2005)

HeavyRider said:


> That cam is the VIO (formerly Viosport) POV.1. It was supposed to be released in April but i have not been able to find anything on it yet. This thing has some really cool features. One is that you can record things you have seen in the past for a user defined amount of time. So if you ride something really cool you just hit a button and it stores the video. Lots of other cool stuff too.
> HR


There is still not much info being released on the POV.1 but, I found this press release posted on an ATV riders forum:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

V.I.O. Advances Point-Of-View Video Technology to a New Standard with the POV.1 Integrated Video System.

The first system to streamline the POV video process and offer waterproof, dustproof and shock-resistant operation.

MARQUETTE, MI -- V.I.O. (formerly Viosport) proudly introduces the industry's first POV video system comprising camera, microphone, recorder, wireless remote, software, and online video distribution in an integrated system. The entire POV.1 weighs less than one pound and the recorder is smaller than most television remote controls. It is wearable, rugged and simple to use.

The POV.1 transforms the process of POV video into a seamless flow from video capture to cut-and-splice editing to online distribution. It is a smooth process handled by proprietary firmware in the POV.1 recorder and software installed on a PC from the included CD. After initial setup, users will be able to shoot video with a POV.1, review their work seconds later on the color LCD and within minutes make it available online to colleagues and friends via their personal computer. The system is so well designed and engineered that the hardware becomes transparent and the real point of POV video - the video - becomes higher quality and more enjoyable to create.

Giving V.I.O.'s sport, tactical, and professional customers 
the best possible product.

V.I.O. customers demand products featuring rock solid durability and ease of use to capture important POV video. Those users include the military operating under some of the toughest conditions around the globe, law enforcement, professional and amateur athletes, aviation experts, and the TV and movie production industry. Those who require high quality POV video without technological glitches trust V.I.O. After all, many V.I.O. customers can't afford to miss a single take with their video or may not be able to replicate a performance. In those situations, V.I.O. has earned its standing as industry leader.

High Quality Video from Advanced Technology

The POV.1 is the first V.I.O. product to use a new, advanced CMOS video sensor with a global electronic shutter. While the CMOS sensor offers the improved light handling capabilities of a higher, broader dynamic range, it also demands less power. As a result, the POV.1 can record hours of video on four AA batteries. Users can select from six resolutions ranging from 720x480 to 320x420 and frame rates of 30, 25, 24, or 15 fps. To help keep recording simple and at the highest possible quality, exposure control and white balance are automatically controlled. If this is sounding like a powerful system that needs coddling, think again.

Built Rugged.

Driving rain will not affect the POV.1. Nor will immersion in water of up to one-meter depth. The system is also dustproof and shock-resistant. It is designed to survive falling from a desktop to the floor. A key contributor to the shock resistance is the use of flash memory for recording. The POV.1 uses SD cards up to 2GB, allowing the recording of about 80 minutes of high quality video on a single card. Operational temperature range for the recorder is from freezing to over 150° F. The camera head can withstand down to -40°F and up to 185°F. In either baking heat or freezing cold, users will appreciate the system's simple controls.

Intuitive Interface and the Power of Loop Mode Recording

When recording POV video, simplicity and ease of use become paramount concerns. A few intuitive buttons on the recorder and on the wireless remote control the POV.1. But it's what those buttons do that make the POV.1 shine. During normal recording, users can press the "tag" button to mark important sections for easy retrieval. The tags make it easy to locate key highlights and edit out non-essential or less entertaining material. Tagged sections also are protected against overwriting when using Loop Mode recording. Loop Mode captures video without saving it until the tag button it pressed. It then saves a user-adjustable length of video up to 30 minutes before and up to the tag point, allowing you to save what you just saw, after you saw it. Loop Mode recording helps maximize the capacity of SD cards while preventing the loss of important material.

All from V.I.O.

Perhaps the best feature of the POV.1 is its manufacturer. V.I.O. is the industry leader in POV video. V.I.O. offers the benefits of proven innovation in its products and highly responsive customer service. The POV.1 is the first V.I.O. product to deliver full video capabilities from capture to recording to cut-and-splice editing to video distribution. And as V.I.O. customers might expect, the product offers a new standard in POV video technology.

Web site: www.vio-pov.com [/URL]
vio-pov.com

HR


----------



## mallen (Jan 9, 2007)

Found out some more info on the POV1. Sounds like a late summer 2007 release. Looks really cool!:thumbsup:

http://www.vio-pov.com/VIO_POV.1_Sales_Sheet.pdf


----------



## HeavyRider (Mar 11, 2005)

I was told late summer too. I cant wait. Well, I guess I'll have to. I'd love to have one for a trip to Keystone in early August. That video editing software screen shot looks a little cheezy but I can always use Movie Maker if i dont like it. 

HR


----------



## seattle99 (May 9, 2006)

*VholdR*

At $350 for an all in one camera it looks like what I've been waiting for. Hopefully it does what they say it will.

www.vholdr.com


----------



## OB1 (Jun 5, 2006)

seattle99 said:


> At $350 for an all in one camera it looks like what I've been waiting for. Hopefully it does what they say it will.
> 
> www.vholdr.com


I don't have a DVR either. I'll give the vholdr a shot myself.


----------



## HeavyRider (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone tried the vholdr yet?


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

Swell Guy said:


> Looking for a self-contained helmet cam. All I can find is:
> 
> http://www.goprocamera.com/dh3mp.htm
> and
> ...


go to sports chalet.. its made by orgegon pacif or something... it takes those sd cards... it runs about $120... a 2g chip will give you over two hours of run time... they are light weight and easy to operate and download from.. ive got two they work great... full color and audio


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

heks said:


> go to sports chalet.. its made by orgegon pacif or something... it takes those sd cards... it runs about $120... a 2g chip will give you over two hours of run time... they are light weight and easy to operate and download from.. ive got two they work great... full color and audio


Can you post a link of some footage?


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

I picked up one of these, haven't tried it yet.
http://www.chasecam.com/bulletcam.htm

Pretty crazy Iraq firefight footage from a customer (audio is NOT work-safe, profanity):
http://www.chasecam.com/Iraq/


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

This has tweaked my interest. Whats the rough cost of admission into the lipstick camera and a recorder? I'm not planning on making an imax so I dont need the best quality, just something that wont make me sick or squint trying to watch it.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> Can you post a link of some footage?


 um dont know how to do the link thing but if you go to my myspace i have somethere.. myspace.com/ht_dad


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

heks said:


> um dont know how to do the link thing but if you go to my myspace i have somethere.. myspace.com/ht_dad


wow, that's really herky-jerky stuff going on there. Was that helmet mounted or bar monted? 
When viewed on your own computer is the quality better than what I'm seeing on myspace.tv?


----------



## GameOverBiking (Aug 17, 2007)

great thread.. I thought the oregona Scientific was the only one that was available.


----------



## VRsixty (Mar 13, 2007)

I have the Sportzshot PVS-6XPRO-1 hooked up to my sony minidv camera. For current lipstick cameras, you can beat the Sony Ex-View 580 hi-res for the price.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> wow, that's really herky-jerky stuff going on there. Was that helmet mounted or bar monted?
> When viewed on your own computer is the quality better than what I'm seeing on myspace.tv?


its way better on my comp... i didnt have it mounted very well either it was kinda hangin on... ive got way better footage of some really bumby **** that stable on the camera...the thing comes with like 6 or seven different mounts you just have to find what works best for you


----------



## GameOverBiking (Aug 17, 2007)

those seems a lot better than the OS.. a lot smaller


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The Oregon Scientific ones are really cheap and really light. The video ends up being a tad bit choppy though. They work pretty well for the $$ though.


----------

